# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Elvis, Dion, Beach Boys and more on Christmas show

## RockabillyNBlues

All Christmas tunes on this show with songs from Dion, Annie Marie Lewis, ELVIS PRESLEY, Jason D Williams, JD McPherson, Honeydippers, Brian Setzer Orchestra,Brenda Lee, Chris Isaak and so much more. Plus, we speak to Mike Love of The Beach Boys about family traditions as well as David Beard from Endless Summer Quarterly about the 50th Anniversary of The Beach Boys Christmas album. Now, get rockin' around the Christmas tree and take a listen!  http://rockabillynblues.blogspot.com...ockabilly.html

----------

